

Failure is overrated, redux - jamiequint
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1643-failure-is-overrated-a-redux

======
pedalpete
I think Jon is completely missing the point of 'failure'. Failure doesn't mean
that you created something which lost money and completely disappeared. We
hear often about business which change their model from where they started.
Therefore, the first 'idea' was a failure. I believe the 'it's ok to fail'
speaks more about 'it's ok for not everything to be a success, but don't give
up'. That is completely missed in this article.

John quotes Mark Pincus founder of Zynga and Tribe. Pincus himself has
described Tribe as a failure. Perhaps failure is in the eye of the failer.

------
ftse
Link bait. One minute it is plain text passwords the next it is this. Somebody
call these guys out.

